# How long after your cervix ripens do you go into labour?



## JayeD

I'm just curious about this. I lost a teeny, tiny amount of my plug Monday night and for that reason, my doctor performed an internal exam to see how things are progressing. 

She said I'm 1 cm dilated and I have not yet effaced, but my cervix is almost ripe and it's very, very soft. 

I'm just curious as to how long it would take to go into labour once your cervix has fully "ripened". 

My SIL told me that after her internal and she was told the same thing as I was (almost word for word... she checked her notes from her doctor's appointment), she was in labour 2 days after.

I know it could still take a few weeks for LO to show up, but I'm curious as to what everyone else's experiences have been, if you've been in labour before.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi hun, I am on baby number 4 so probably totally different for me but at my mw appt Monday, she was sure I would go into spontaneous labour very soon after my sweep and stretch -I was 2-3 cm dilated easily stretched to more, cervix soft and stretchy ,membranes bulging and that was over 48 hours ago and still nothing!!! 

Still hopeful of something before my induction date of Tues but still no twinges, or anything.

xx


----------



## JayeD

Yea, I didn't have a sweep. The doctor just checked to see how I progressed after losing a bit of plug. Still hurt though! lol


----------



## Carmello_01

Its pretty much an unknown quantity - sorry! :hugs: Everyone's body is different, and if you could really, properly make a prediction based on cervical ripeness maternity hospitals would be run pretty differently!
With my son Alex I was ripe and dilating from about 30 weeks onwards, went on to have him by booked section at 38 weeks.
With this bubs, cervix is ripe and only a little open...bring on labour I say!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

JayeD said:


> Yea, I didn't have a sweep. The doctor just checked to see how I progressed after losing a bit of plug. Still hurt though! lol

Mine never hurt at all and mw said that was becasue I was ready to pop and I am still here haha - she wouldn't even give me another appt as she said I would not need it, she was so convinced she'd be delivering my baby that night haha -jsut goes to show, tou cannot put a time or date on the LO' s arrivals lol 

xx


----------



## JayeD

I'm just being hopeful that he will be born before the end of the month. :)


----------



## Carmello_01

JayeD said:


> I'm just being hopeful that he will be born before the end of the month. :)

:hugs: I'm with you there hunny! :hugs:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

no idea about the 'ripened' part..but at 30+5 i was 1cm 0% effaced...at 37+3 i was 3cm 0% effaced...and at 37+6 I went from 3cm 0% in the morning to, after walking for about 2 hrs, 4 1/2cms and 70% effaced...so it can vary, and I had her at 12:26am at 38 weeks exactly


----------



## Janidog

Yesterday i was 1/2cm dilated and my cervix was ideal, but thick, so she gave me a sweep at 1.30pm, i only lost a very small amount of plug, but had a lot of bleeding, then my waters broke around 23.30 and contractions started around 1am


----------



## JayeD

Janidog said:


> Yesterday i was 1/2cm dilated and my cervix was ideal, but thick, so she gave me a sweep at 1.30pm, i only lost a very small amount of plug, but had a lot of bleeding, then my waters broke around 23.30 and contractions started around 1am

Wow that was quite fast after having the sweep (at least from what I've read). Hopefully things progress fast for you.


----------



## Cat lady

Carmello_01 said:


> JayeD said:
> 
> 
> I'm just being hopeful that he will be born before the end of the month. :)
> 
> :hugs: I'm with you there hunny! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am with you there as well!!

In answerr to your first question, I have no idea - I lost abit of plug two weeks ago and then more on Sunday just gone. Believe me I am still very pregnant!
xxx


----------

